

Very Cool Search Engine: Parallax - Watch the Video - espadagroup
http://www.freebase.com/labs/parallax/

======
dman
seriously cool.

~~~
espadagroup
I know, it gets cooler the longer I've been thinking about it. The freebase
database is the only real limitation on it though.

